# WORLDS CUTEST FROGS MOZAMBIQUE RAIN FROGS



## ForestExotics (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## ColleenT (Feb 17, 2018)

This is my favorite. Desert rain frog. 

desert rain frog


----------



## wellington (Feb 17, 2018)

They look like sloths. Way too cute. Will have to look them, might need some.


----------

